# Indian vs International Music



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 5, 2007)

For me International artists score hands down but i must admit we have good singers but bad albums or songs.

everything from lyrics,sound,variety(genres),reality is way offline of the international ones

best eg. Ashaji's new album


----------



## led_shankar (Jun 5, 2007)

Music is universal.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 5, 2007)

@ratedsuperstar: Just listen to the older songs and you will know that in those times, India gave out best songs. Its just today that every other guy/gal makes his or her own album and hence the quality is all screwed up. I am not saying that all of today's songs are bad but most of them are. They are nothing when compared to the oldies. Oldies are forever, new songs can only rule for a month or two.


----------



## ambandla (Jun 5, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> @ratedsuperstar: Just listen to the older songs and you will know that in those times, India gave out best songs. Its just today that every other guy/gal makes his or her own album and hence the quality is all screwed up. I am not saying that all of today's songs are bad but most of them are. They are nothing when compared to the oldies. Oldies are forever, new songs can only rule for a month or two.



It's the time and approach that is making the difference. Here, only Music Directors like Rahman and Devi Sree Prasad {telugu} take their own time in giving music and they produce stunning results. MD's like Pritam, HM take too many offers, get too less time and as a result, they do copy and paste.

It's the same with artists in US. They take as much time they can to produce an album and hence they provide great music. 

It will be really good if MD's in India provide tunes based on lyrics rather than Lyricist providing lyrics based on tunes.


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2007)

Most of Indians today are trying to copy west and getting screwed. As already said, in older times we used to have amazing songs like Nile Nile Ambar Pe(All time fav). 
     Now every wants to become a rapper or another Britney.Thats the problem.Most of them are fake, concentrate more on videos than songs. While in older times we used to listen pure music.

      Western music today,in my opinion, isn't very good compared to yesterdays. Hardly any band or Artist is as influencial as The Beatles or Doors or Aerosmith or Nirvana....But Still International music wins hands down....still they produce good songs


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

Music is universal, both indian & western rock

(Except a few genres)

Those who make remix of indian songs sux big time. They screwed the perfectly good song from DDLJ "Tujhe dekha..."


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 5, 2007)

> Oldies are forever, new songs can only rule for a month or two.



Ekdum 100 % correct..yesterday I was listening on my Sony Xplod "bequarar karke humein yun na jayein (Hemant Kumar)" and it sounds so fresh

actually music has no time barrier no language....

I love German rock (Rammstein) , listen to Jagjit Singh, Ghulam Ali, Mehndi Hassan . Also listen to English and HIndi new songs like that of HImesh etc..
jo dil ko accha lage wahi mast hai.....


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 5, 2007)

Music is too subjective, to be categorized especially as an antagonist between opposite choices.
 Be it Indian or international it totally depends on person to person.For some Indian music is too slow or for some Western is too loud.
  But pertaining to the term music, its universal.If its good it will sooth the same eveywhere.
  Most of us are already caught into the oldies,the jazz,Rock and pops,the latest chart busters.
  Somewhere i think , it just may be Indians have an edge.
  Just see the choices spewed before us Indians. We get to choose almost everything.We dance on International and we rock on Indians top charts.We never had so many choices.But i am a bit saddened by one new aspect of songs Composing.
  The New Music Directors create songs in a way of steps and cuts.
  The part where singer fits the voice is cut and used.Though this helps in saving the time as the singer dont have to sing the complete song inone go, hence he can do with minimum practice.
 But what this has done is its taken the melodic effect out of the songs to an extent.Songs now depends too much on effects and Tracks.
  This is the reason Old Songs are forever ,just like what it should be with good Music.It forever!


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

A mix of both...depends on my mood.

Quality wise?? I think some Indian/Pakistani bands like Parikrama, Jal, Junoon, Aatif/Aslam etc are of MUCH better quality than the crap that gets shoveled out by the likes of Avril Lavigne, Hillary Duff and all the other 2-bit "international" stars.

However, I would also prefer to listen to Avril Lavigne and Hillary Duff till the end of my days before listening to another Himesh Reshammiya song.

So yeah...its subjective!


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 5, 2007)

Eminem rox.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jun 5, 2007)

I think ever since Himesh started singing.Our music industry has gone down.And bad news is there are 16 upcoming movies with Himesh's compostions. grrrr


----------



## faraaz (Jun 5, 2007)

The trouble with Indian music and the reason it is considered low grade compared to international music is that when something clicks, EVERYONE jumps on the me-too bandwagon.

You don't see A.R Rehman doing this kind of recycled nonsense, and every movie of his has AWESOME songs...


----------



## blueshift (Jun 5, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> The trouble with Indian music and the reason it is considered low grade compared to international music is that when something clicks, EVERYONE jumps on the me-too bandwagon.
> 
> You don't see A.R Rehman doing this kind of recycled nonsense, and every movie of his has AWESOME songs...


I agree.


----------



## eggman (Jun 5, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> You don't see A.R Rehman doing this kind of recycled nonsense, and every movie of his has AWESOME songs...


Totally agree with you. And this makes him great.


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jun 6, 2007)

dude u  r saying that  a match  between  india and  the world 11


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 6, 2007)

I agree that oldies were definitely best but my point is that today we make many crap songs as no.1 but this rate is definitely high over here .

for eg.maula mere should have been the top song till now but we see some idiotic crap like shakalaka boom boom on the top too.that sux

also i disagree that jal and other pakistani bands have better music c'mon although they are not into pop but have you seen any good track of them with gr8 drumming or the song become hit due to the guitarist.our only focus is on the singing and some aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! for 10 sec.

i personally would listen to zero or pentagram rather then them.

rock music is all abt co-ordination btw the vocalist(not the singer),guitarist or bassist,drummer.

same applies to our hip-hop and never ending love songs.

i hate hillary duff but u can't deny avril lavigne check out when you're gone from her latest album.you only need one gr8 song in an album to keep your legacy.

besides i don't think there is any match for john mayer's music in india.

we need more singer/songwriter/composers in india and more individual albums to expand their creativity.

if you still don't agree check out inxs's afterglow the new indian version and see what just good singing but not good lyrics do to a song


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 6, 2007)

TODAY'S GENERATION SEEMS TO SEE THE MUSIC RATHER THAN LISTEN IT.  N thats the reason for all there crap music. JUST PUT A NAKED GIRL IN THE VIDEO N THE SONG WILL BECOME A BIG HIT. where are u headin.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 6, 2007)

Music transcesnds boundaries. Indian music is great in its own ways. Indian music and western music are different in their own ways. Instead of Indian versus International why not Indian+International.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2007)

well i'd like to see global like A.R.Rahman and U2,Madonna and Lataji,John Mayer and Jagjit Singh


----------



## cynosure (Jun 7, 2007)

^^Robbie and Asha


----------



## Garbage (Jun 7, 2007)

Definitely INDIAN songs we like bcoz WE R INDIANS !!!

Yes, Indian music is pretty much less than that of western music industry. But I can't ever recognize the lyrics  from most of the English songs....


----------



## faraaz (Jun 7, 2007)

@shirish: If its hiphop, don't blame you...even I can't make out half the words these fellows say unless I listen REALLY hard...

But rock songs? Those should be easy....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2007)

yeah u get there by practice for starters u can always check the lyrics from google and the in some months u'll get the hang of it but u need to have a good vocab too.


----------



## Garbage (Jun 7, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> u can always check the lyrics from google



Let me check every song's lyrics b4 listening or should I pause song to check lyrics on Google ???  lolz....


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 7, 2007)

bonehead why not see the lyrics while the song is playing on your pc


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 7, 2007)

i love (death,black,pagan,doom,viking)metal songs so i go all the way with international music it makes me headbang.i dont buy i download it from soulseek,rapidshare,torrents.


----------



## $$Gururaj$$ (Jun 11, 2007)

f*ck indian songs.. they all ahem s*ck. Western RULES


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 11, 2007)

what the hell.. indian songs these days may suck but not indian music as a whole.. thr r plenty of good singers & music directors jagjeet singh,ghulam ali (indian/pak ),ar rehman... etc etc...
& y just songs.. thr is indian classical music to be talked abt.. north indian & karnatic ..music never sucks ..who sing them they suck...


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 12, 2007)

that's what i'm talking abt the only genres that are good are classical,ghazal,sufi.

but indian or pak pop,rock,blues and movie oriented songs just suck the artists do not show the real image of this world in their songs.have u ever heard any song which has the feeling of hatred for our political system or of a man angry abt his life.

thats what had happened to indian cinema a few years ago all yashraj films and huge sets but none of the reality shown but now movies like Shootout at LW give us the real picture and we're liking this


----------



## vasanth.kingofthehill (Jun 13, 2007)

There  r gud rock bands in India.Wat about pentagram and parikrama.Though would like more creaivity in the film industry.When u go for quantity quality sux.Tat is wat happenin in bollywood and kollywood.I am a tamilian and the no. of songs these guys lift from each other mindblowin


----------



## Aberforth (Jun 15, 2007)

Indian and western music both have their good and bad parts. I prefer Japanese  music for pop (Ayumi Hamasaki, AKB48, etc.), English for rock (Metallica, Megadeth, Deff Leppard et.el.), Hindi for easy listening (Kishore Kumar, Euphoria), Western classics for relaxation (Mozart, Vivaldi, Beethoven, etc.).

Basically no strong preferences and all of them excel in their parts and suck in others. I don't like Indian bhangra, I hate English rap and I hate European nu-rock bands.


----------



## anurocks123 (Jul 10, 2007)

METAL ROCKSSSSS
ITS NOT NATIONAL


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2007)

Music has no language or boundries


----------



## burninhell (Jul 15, 2007)

Im for rock , as far as indian music is concerned that cheap sicko called himesh reshamiya(Nasal) IS RUINING our music .

These days most pple go after the look's of the singer or the girl who is in the video. True music is not abt how he looks or who's in the video, its only music and nothing else. There are so many nice bands in india who deserved to be noticed like parikrama, skinny alley and many more.


----------



## nix (Jul 16, 2007)

internationl music anyday, their tunes just rock... the guys down here try to copy their style. there are very few good tunes here and the good ones are played everywhere everytime so you start to hate the very sound of it. 
i dont think AR Rahman songs are good either. they are OK. not that great. not ALL of them.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 16, 2007)

personally i *HATE dhinchak-dhinchak remixes* , if artist like Suketu ,etc wanna know what remizes are they should lok at the remix of Crawling from Linkin Park . 

they've totally changed the song leaving out the lyrics and it still rocks .

anyone who wants to know what real remixing is , should listen to Crawling and it's Remixed version .


----------



## mediator (Jul 16, 2007)

^ I agree!



			
				Aberforth said:
			
		

> Indian and western music both have their good and bad parts. I prefer Japanese  music for pop (Ayumi Hamasaki, AKB48, etc.), *English for rock (Metallica, Megadeth, Deff Leppard et.el.),* Hindi for easy listening (Kishore Kumar, Euphoria), *Western classics for relaxation (Mozart, Vivaldi, Beethoven, etc.).*
> 
> Basically no strong preferences and all of them excel in their parts and suck in others. *I don't like Indian bhangra, I hate English rap and I hate European nu-rock bands.*


 Talk about similarity of choice! Never knew that another person existed here who liked and had an understanding of instrumentals!

Neways,
In hindi : Its a few songs by Ajay Pohankar,Shaan, Jal, Atif Aslam and a few classics in cassettes.

In Instrumentals : Its mostly Mozart, Beethoven,Kenny G, Joe satriani ... will check out Vivaldi!

Rock : Audioslave, Megadeth, Judas Priest, a few metallica and children of bodom. Audioslave simply boosts u when u work out!!

Pop: Corrs, Cure, Aqua, A few of Nightwish, John Denver and Mylene Farmer (Russian, I guess) and a few Spanish songs from desperado and once upon a time in mexico!

But heck, nuthing beats intrumentals! LP is good only for College Fests that I used to Njoy more than nething else!!


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 16, 2007)

why do all of you guyz are still stuck with adioslave,metallica,pearl jam,GNR.

rock music has gone way beyond them personally i like the grudge rock(like i hate you,i will be the death of you;that inda stuff)

i agree that Shaan is definitely the best male artist out there but needs to get an album out i loved his debut album


----------



## akshar (Jul 30, 2007)

Even Classical Indian music is good


----------



## max_demon (Jul 30, 2007)

persian music is da best


----------



## sabret00the (Jul 31, 2007)

IMHO you cannot classify music as to good or bad just like food...wat is good to me might be bad to you and vice versa...for example I listen to all kinds of music that sound good to my ears and my choice isnt limited to any launguage,genre,age or types of songs in particular...I listen from Indian Classical to George Micheal to Kenny G to trance to Aerosmith...hence to me national or international doesnt matter much...hate over-hypes like Himesh,remixes,hini movie songs,etc


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 31, 2007)

Hilary Duff's songs are best...Mylie cyrus's voice is cool and even Aaron Carter sings very good.
So international music is my answer.


----------



## cynosure (Jul 31, 2007)

What I know about music is that the older songs both hindi awa angrezi(not all of them but most) are  evergreen.
Wheres the newer songs like the ones thrown with the KJ's movies suck big time. After listening to them after once or twice, they begin to irritate my head and ears.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jul 31, 2007)

quizmaster i don't think many ppl agree on your thoughts on hilary duff.

currently i'm into her as well coz i can't deny the fact that i've grown up watching her coz she's my age.personally i like fly,with love,stranger(just for time-pass)


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Aug 7, 2007)

Ah. I don't know why, I could never really stand Hillary Duff O_O Shes not bad, I suppose...just a wee bit annoying, although some of her songs are pretty good. 

I've always been more of a rock fan...so I end up listening to Western music more often than not, even though I'm not exactly restricted to it. I DO listen to Japanese music sometimes lol...(that stemmed from my obsession with anime >.< Maaya Sakamoto is the best :3)


----------



## orc (Aug 7, 2007)

How do you define good and bad music? I dont think you can easily. Its truely universal and spreads across many boundries. What may be good for one may not be so good for another. In the same way I dont think you can compare Indian with international music.
But then, if you could compare the meaning of the songs, its really sad to see the quality of the songs coming out in India now is dwindling. The new so-called hit songs are nothing short of a bunch of randomly choosen words. Theres no real value or meaning to it. Compare them with, for instance, songs like 'Another Day in Paradise' or 'Janie's got a gun'
Can you name some songs from any one of our Indian music composer that is dedicated to any social cause or burning issues? India has had such great history in music - why, even the last couple of decades saw such good music. Sadly now we dont want anything except watch scantily dressed gals show off their bodies while the so called hero sings praises for them. Anyway, as long as the quality of the songs are concerned, I am up for the west


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 18, 2007)

for me the only ''good indian musician'' is AR Rahman.and thats the only indian music i have.rest all is english rock.


----------



## mustang (Aug 18, 2007)

Indian music & International music both are good,but in international music they all are originals & of best Quality on the other side Indian music mostly are copied from the others that is the drawback of Indian music,therefore THE Indian music can't reaches the height of growths comparatively to International music,lam saying about for the present Indian music,the old music are really very very originals & remember forever,thats why everybody says that "Old IS Gold".


----------



## akshar (Aug 19, 2007)

There is no match for Gazal's Sufi and Indian classical in the western world. 
The Classical Western Music is now limited to very few and Rock and Hip Hop just suxz


----------



## nix (Aug 19, 2007)

old indian songs are excellent quality. the lyrics are meaningful. there used to be more lyrics, less music. they used to be simple and the common man could identify with them...like the farmer singing a song...i think its raj kapoor but i aint sure...
in the west, hip hop sucks themost. it is preaching mob mentality and encourages kids to become thugs.


----------



## Drizzling Blur (Aug 19, 2007)

before i type anything, i want people to check this

www.last.fm/user/Drizzling-Blur

So coming back to the topic, Let me first begin by saying Music is universal, its not come to life in a day and we're not in 2007 through a time machine, all of us have heard music almost everyday, mind you, the traffic jam just gives u a different sense of high 

No matter how much *Videshi* music i listen to, i absolutely enjoy Indian music, the various genre's of music we have today, i see it as healthy ( lemme justify it when it comes to remixes, through these mindless remixes i know there is one more beautiful song i have to listen to, so i thank the DJ's for digging them up and trying to do something their way) No where, no matter when, no matter how, i will listen to an other "Pehla Nasha", i will never ever believe that a song as beautiful as it will come my way through life and this is the best part about it, Indian music has its own beauty, so does Videshi music.

Its the way you take it.


----------

